# Off-Topic >  Require assistance?

## Philip Davies

Ever find that you need to ask someone to help?

I have always been a solitary craftsman. Occasionally, Ive had a mate, and wow, do I miss them. To have a companion who does not NEED to be asked, who can get on without intervention! Not that I dont enjoy teaching, I do.

There are three at work who volunteer to assist, and twice as many who are blithely unaware of what is entailed in bringing in stuff and taking it out again. 

I decided my Shopsmith would be better at the warehouse instead of my workshop and I found that the cabinet was collapsing under the weight. The headstock is very heavy. Taking it off is tricky, especially in very limited space.

We had a socialist round to eat my wifes cake, which is nice. Naturally, the conversation soon turned to the Coronavirus. Solidarity, he asserted, thats what weve got to do. Solidarity!

Im glad you said that, Dave, I replied. When youve finished your cake, I want you to help me move something.

Unfortunately, I suffered a rebuff. He said he never got over helping me years ago, tamping down some concrete (like, 12 square yards) and no shovelling..

I really hate ASKING for help.

This bloke, Dave, has been round twice a year for 30 years for cake, and that was the only other time Ive asked him for assistance. And all the (unpaid) jobs Ive done for them!

Solidarity? My eye! Perhaps if Id changed my union and joined his?

Apologies for the rant, but I would be interested to learn of others experiences.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 5, 2020)

----------


## Jon

You might have to offer him to pay him for his help. 10 or 15 squares should be enough.  :Cool:

----------

Philip Davies (Mar 19, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 5, 2020)

----------


## Philip Davies

Thanks, Jon, that made me chuckle!

----------

Jon (Mar 19, 2020)

----------

